
What works and what doesn't in Halo 5 - aaronbrethorst
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2015-what-works-and-what-doesnt-in-halo-5-tech-analysis
======
gloves
I feel all this hype about fps is highly overrated. As a gamer, I probably get
a moment of 'wow' for the first twenty minutes of playing a game and noticing
things like grass, sound, and fps, but then the marginal differences become
second place to the content of the game itself. Yes, make a game beautiful,
but the internet chatter should be more focused on content than form in my
humble opinion.

------
dang
Url changed from
[http://www.polygon.com/2015/10/27/9620600/halo-5s-constant-6...](http://www.polygon.com/2015/10/27/9620600/halo-5s-constant-60fps-
comes-at-a-price), which points to this.

